# Anyone else on MS Sportsman 10+ years?



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Who has the most posts on the site? And Steve, you don't count


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It's not me. It is ESOX - 25148. Thanks Paul for all the great content you have put up here.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow , sheesh, you need to post it up  You are the owner , you have an image to uphold, lol just kiddin you


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

13 years in November.

Lots of changes in that time, fo sure.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

10 yrs and 4 months!!! met alot of good people on here...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Steve said:


> It's not me. It is ESOX - 25148. Thanks Paul for all the great content you have put up here.


I concur!
Paul is one helluva contributor; certainly a great asset to MS!



Probably 26149 already..... :lol:


----------



## redshirt32 (Aug 20, 2003)

32 days short.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

I do more reading than posing but Im on here almost every week  I have learned a lot over those years. Its been great to see he site grow over the years.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I guess I'm still a rookie, I gotta a couple more years before I get my 10 years seniority. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Yep


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yep, 11.5 years here and almost 16k posts.... Yikes....


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I have been here since Jan of '03, originally as schaaed1. 

I think I had to change the user name after SFW got the second Fremont Lake thread locked.:lol: That was back in the days when he was dressing up in his Krusty the Klown outfit and doing the X-Rap dance.:yikes:


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Steve said:


> I been on here for a while  Have enjoyed everyone's company from day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> When did this site start?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

A.M. General said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > I been on here for a while  Have enjoyed everyone's company from day 1.
> ...


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

May of 2005 here. Doesn't seem that long ago


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm good for 10 plus club. Hope for at least 10 more.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorta....


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

???


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

07/06/2000


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Yep Feb. 2000 for me ...close to the original 100 member mark if I remember right.....and I also came over when great mich went south.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Almost. Aug., 2004


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Wow! Been here since May of 2000. Met a lot of great people, made some friends, pissed some off and my wife blames everyone on this site for expanding my hobbies. For that, I thank each and everyone of you!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

It is crazy to think about, but yeah, over ten years. I signed up when I was 22, Ie Sam22. Now I am 33! It is a great community, I have made some good friends and learned so much!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I found this site in the fall of 2001 when I was laid up from a head on collision on I-75. I lurked in the shadows for about a year and a half. Joined in 2003.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If we get our ten in do we qualify for some type of pension? Singed up in 01 lurked before that. When I signed up this was just a small drinking village with a steelhead problem.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm close.....Met plenty of good people--hunting and fishing buddies through this site.....Kinda couldn't imagine everyday life with out checking in at least once a day.....Thanks Steve!.....You should have a 10 year plus reunion.....Here is to 10 more!.......Mack


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Since 2002..Good sight once I learned not to get wound up about certain topics...:lol:


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

2-2-2002 for me!

Steve


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

October will be 10 yrs for me



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

It will be 10 years for me on 12/12/2014. I always enjoy reading the threads and if I ever have a question I can usually find the answer on a thread.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Since 2001 baby... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

sure there are


----------



## Get_Outside (Feb 25, 2004)

It's been 10+ for me. I don't come here as much as I used to but still visit pretty often.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

February of 2001


----------

